# Lots of old computer parts for sale



## Aastii

Having a big clearout of VERY old parts (199 something to 2004 i think).

You can have whatever you want for free, just pay p&p. I was going to chuck it out because i have no use for it, have 4 systems in the house so no need to build another, especially one as outdated as this, so thought may aswell let someone who can make use of em get them.

I'll list what i have and will try to get pictures up as soon as possible. My parents have our camera with them as they are away on holiday at the moment but back iin a couple of days, so the bits are as follows:

Microstar MS-6701 mobo *(sold)*

Shuttle Spacewalker MB-AV45GTR mobo

ATI Radeon VE 64MB video card (*sold*)

ATI Rage theatre video card

Akasa PCI exhaust

Belkin 802.11b wireless PCI card

An internal modem

Compaq SC-140 CD drive

Jean tech HPC-300-202 300W PSU

FSP250-60MDN-120 250W PSU

512MB (2x256) DDR PC2700 166MHz 2.0-3-3-7 Siemens SDU03264C3B21IN matched RAM (*sold*)

3 256MB PC133-SDRAM 168 pin unmatched RAM, 3 single sticks of 256MB DDR RAM basically

The heatsinks for each motherboard (for the sake of shipping i will post these seperately)

Damaged Intel P4 processor, 2.66GHz/512MB cache. Some of the pins are bent but i have heard that if you straighten em out again they will work, as to how true this is i will leave it up to you to find out.

I will accept pick-up on any of the stuff but bear in mind i am in NW England.


----------



## Aastii

512MB of RAM and 64MB card sold


----------



## mep916

Aastii said:


> 512MB of RAM and 64MB card sold



Add "sold" next to each item in your original post. You have a lot of stuff there, it'll be easier to read.


----------



## voyagerfan99

So the PC2700 is sold?


----------



## konsole

north west england or New England?


----------



## Aastii

mep916 said:


> Add "sold" next to each item in your original post. You have a lot of stuff there, it'll be easier to read.



i have done now 

and konsole, north west England, UK


----------



## dug987654

Recieved my bits - thanks! Doug.


----------



## konsole

aww common make those "sold's" in bold letters


----------



## Aastii

konsole, i made them bold AND red...now other than underlining, italicing and multi colouring, they aren't getting any clearer


----------



## Irishwhistle

Two questions on  that Belkin card... does it support wireless G and what chipset is it? Thanks!


----------



## konsole

Aastii said:


> konsole, i made them bold AND red...now other than underlining, italicing and multi colouring, they aren't getting any clearer



I would have liked multicolored, but you have satisfied me enough good day sir


----------



## Aastii

konsole said:


> I would have liked multicolored, but you have satisfied me enough good day sir



thankyou very much then, good to have it clarified by a formatting pro


----------



## Aastii

Irishwhistle said:


> Two questions on  that Belkin card... does it support wireless G and what chipset is it? Thanks!



It is a wireless B card so no G support, only wireless B.

As for chipset i don't quite follow. Do you mean what slot is it for? if that is the case PCI


----------



## mep916

Aastii said:


> As for chipset i don't quite follow. Do you mean what slot is it for? if that is the case PCI



Post the model name and number. He can find all the info he needs with that.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Aastii said:


> It is a wireless B card so no G support, only wireless B.



OK, thanks, unfortunately that won't work.

As far as chipset is concerned, that's the hardware that the card is based on... for my purposes I have to know what chipset a card is based on, but since it's B only it won't work anyhow. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Aastii

Irishwhistle said:


> OK, thanks, unfortunately that won't work.
> 
> As far as chipset is concerned, that's the hardware that the card is based on... for my purposes I have to know what chipset a card is based on, but since it's B only it won't work anyhow. Thanks anyway.



alright then, if anything else takes your fany just pm me or post here ^^


----------

